# 45 and want to have a baby



## angelsatmytable (Nov 30, 2012)

hi i,m 45 and i want to  take the step in trying to havemy own baby, i would love to hear from woemen in the same age bracket as myself who are in the same boat, also i would like some help and advice in the best sperm bank to go to in europe and where do i go who do i speak to i have  not got a clue but i feel its now or never for me and i,m sick of  waiting for "prince charming tone come along"!!!! please help me someone ne!!!!


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Angels - I don't have all the answers for you, but as you can see from my profile, I'm a similar age group. I'm past the stage of using my own eggs though and I've been having donor egg IVF over in Spain. I'm just about to move over to Serum in Greece though due to some other issues. Good luck. There are lots of lovely ladies aon here around the same age group - and, even better, a lot of good positive and successful stories!


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Angel


I was 46 when I had  my little girl. I had tried unsuccessfully for a baby since 40 via icsi ivf on 3 occassions. My husband had fertility issues, and eventually I had a low chance Of success because of my age, and my husbands fertility issues. On the advice of a fertility consultant, I had doner embryo ivf.


I was lucky in that it was successful first time.


I went abroad to a clinic in the Ukraine. Purely because I only had to wait a couple of months for a donor, there was not a waiting list, and treatment was far cheaper than here in the uk.


I had anther treatment in August that failed, and I have just undergone another one using FET, and will know in two weeks if it has been a success. This time, I managed it all on my own by liaising with the clinic, and ordering my meds.


So if you really want a baby Angel, it can be done, you just have to research everything, inc success rates for the clinic you choose, and just go for it, without giving up.


----------



## angelsatmytable (Nov 30, 2012)

billie jean could you give me the name of your fertility consultant or should i go to m y g.p. for a recommandation.?


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi. Angel


The co ordinator is called Oleg, and the clinic is called IRM in the Ukraine. Oleg speaks English.
My consultant who I was previously with from the bridge clinic in London, looked them up, and said they were a good clinic.


My embryologist used all times is Dr Vera Sirenko.


You can google IRM ( institute of reproductive medicine ), to get their contact details. They can provide you with an apartment and taxi's if you need.


----------

